# NEW DOLORES RIVER GUIDE "BOOK"



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We're happy to announce the new 2017 Interim Dolores River Guide!

This interim guide covers the 96 miles from Bradfield Recreation Area to Bedrock, including the location of over 130 potential camps identified over the years by the BLM river rangers. Because the Dolores River has not seen much use since 2011 many of these camps may be overgrown and difficult to easily identify. This interim guide includes observation made by DRBA and the BLM in 2016 related to the camps that we could identify and survey. This guide also includes the location of know rapids, other river features, directions to put-ins, and BLM requirements. 

In the absence of an official waterproof Dolores River Guide, the Dolores River Boating Advocates (DRBA) in partnership with RiverMaps LLC and the Tres Rios BLM have created this interim guide. DRBA began the process of creating a new river guide during the 2016 river season when survey crews collected observations on camps and other features. RiverMaps LLC and DRBA’s goal is to produce an official waterproof guide for the entire Dolores River in time for the 2018 river season. Until that point, we hope that this guide will help you get down the river. This interim black and white, non-waterproof guide is printed on 8 ½ x 11 office paper and is stapled together. THIS IS NOT MEANT TO BE A LONG TERM GUIDE BOOK. Funds from sales of this temporary guide will go towards producing the official Dolores River Guidebook for 2018.

Pre-order yours now at 4Corners Riversports! Guides will start shipping on no later than Monday, April 6th.

Order here:
https://www.riversports.com/rs/product_detail/499/Dolores-River-Guide-for-2017-New-Slickrock-Bedrock


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

1) It's listed as "not in stock". Error? Soon to be updated? 

2) FWIW, if it's just printed on plain paper, I'd pay the same to be emailed a pdf file to save the shipping.


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, they are currently pre-order only. We should have them in stock later this week and will be shipping them no later than Monday. 

DRBA doesn't want to distribute them digitally since it would be easy for someone to print out 10 copies for all their buddies rather than raising funds to produce the new "official" guide next year.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

4CRS said:


> Yes, they are currently pre-order only. We should have them in stock later this week and will be shipping them no later than Monday.
> 
> DRBA doesn't want to distribute them digitally since it would be easy for someone to print out 10 copies for all their buddies rather than raising funds to produce the new "official" guide next year.


As opposed to us taking it to a copy machine and making copies for all of our buddies?

Just sayin'.


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Still a lot more time consuming than just simply hitting "Print", especially with a double sided print... but also not really up to us either.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> As opposed to us taking it to a copy machine and making copies for all of our buddies?
> 
> Just sayin'.


So you're talking about shorting a non-profit river advocacy group of their just proceeds from putting together a river guide where it's badly needed? Rather than shell out $12 for the guide?

Just sayin'. 

-AH


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Just got the first 100 in stock. We'll start shipping them out tomorrow!


----------



## joshmunson (Aug 5, 2015)

The Dolores River Boating Advocates would like to give a huge thanks to 4Corners Riversports for offering to distribute our 2017 Interim Dolores River Guide! DRBA did not have the people power currently to manage the distribution ourselves and they stepped up to help. This guide was made possible by all volunteer work by DRBA and RiverMaps LLC. We simply want to fill the void and help boaters get down the Dolores in 2017! DRBA and RiverMaps did not feel it was in the project's best long term interest to make this year's guide available as a printable download. The printing was done professionally (far better than a photocopy or home print job.) We kept the cost low to benefit the boating public. Thanks for your support!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Andy H. said:


> So you're talking about shorting a non-profit river advocacy group of their just proceeds from putting together a river guide where it's badly needed? Rather than shell out $12 for the guide?
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> -AH


No...I was pointing out that making physical copies of the map isn't that hard either so not selling a digital copy of it because you are worried people will share it without paying is silly. If someone is gonna pirate it, they'll do it whether its physical or digital...and they are unlikely to pay for it if they can't.


----------



## joshmunson (Aug 5, 2015)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> No...I was pointing out that making physical copies of the map isn't that hard either so not selling a digital copy of it because you are worried people will share it without paying is silly. If someone is gonna pirate it, they'll do it whether its physical or digital...and they are unlikely to pay for it if they can't.



DRBA, RiverMaps, and 4Corners all worked together to keep the cost down for the benefit of the boating community. $12 is a bargain! LET'S Go BOATING!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mrbaum (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey brothers and sisters thanks a million for throwing this together, for getting a guide book ready, for all the hard work and sacrifice just to make all of our trips a little better , hope we can pass on this good medicine and energy, muchas gracias to all those involved 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## craigfrithsen (May 31, 2005)

*thanks!*

thanks so much everyone for putting this together, I ordered mine, and am looking forward to running the dolores this may. Last time I ran it was 1987 with NOLS as my first multiday river trip. I remember a beautiful river canyon and super fun rapids. Have fun out there everybody and lets hope the dolores has boatable flows every year!


----------

